# glasses.Infantry.



## CEhopeful (15 Jan 2006)

What kind of glasses do they give you?Are they liek the ones in the US military known as"BC" /birth control glasses? its freezing rain out, so no point in running right now.bored.thought Id post.Freakin'New Brunswick.


----------



## CEhopeful (15 Jan 2006)

ALSO!!!!Is there anyway of finding out what sort of vison category IW ould fall under? I can see evrything perfectly with my glasses on, which is the case with most, with them off it is not too bad. I can see things clearly until they get about a foot and a hlf  way, then they get a bit blurry, but I can still, walk run workout wiht my glasses off.anyways.Blah.damn weather.


----------



## chrisf (15 Jan 2006)

You wear whatever glasses you want, provided they're not too outlandish.

There are prescription glasses that fit under the gas mask... not the sort of thing you'd wear on a daily basis, as well as perscription inserts for the ballastic goggles.


----------



## Conquistador (15 Jan 2006)

> ALSO!!!!Is there anyway of finding out what sort of vison category IW ould fall under?



I think there is a thread under the forum medical for that.

I wouldn't worry about failing the eye exam, I was worried sick because I can't see worth shit with my glasses off, I'm much like you in terms of vision, and I ended up getting a V2.


----------



## old medic (15 Jan 2006)

Both topics are previously discussed here:

Issued glasses 
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/37932.0.html

Vision Category
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/31590.0.html

They should answer your questions.


----------



## DS4000 (31 Jan 2008)

I had to go to the optometrists the other day to get some paperwork filled out for my medical, and i was told that my left eye was 6/15 which would be 20/50. My right eye is 6/6 uncorrected, everything else on the medical was perfectly fine. I fit into V2 for the eyesight and i was just wondering if i may not get accepted because of my eyesight into the CF??. Also if i do get accepted how long would i have to wait till i got a job offer? I am applying for infantry BTW... 

Thanks for reading and i hope you can help me out..!


----------



## George Wallace (31 Jan 2008)

Welcome to Army.ca. There are numerous topics on Vision.  Here are some reading references that are core to how Army.ca operates. I strongly recommend you take a moment to read through these to give you a better sense for the environment here. It will help you avoid the common pitfalls which can result in miscommunication and confusion. For those that choose not to read, their actions often lead to warnings being issued or even permanent bans.

*Army.ca Conduct Guidelines*: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

Tone and Content on Army.ca: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/51970.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

*Frequently Asked Questions - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/41136.0.html*

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html
Army.ca Wiki Recruiting FAQ - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Frequently_Asked_Questions
Canadian Forces Aptitude Test - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103977.html#msg103977
Fitness requirements at enrolment, see page 12 of this brochure: http://64.254.158.112/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf


Infantry Specific FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced

Google search of Army.ca - http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=+site%3Aarmy.ca+%22search+term%22&btnG=Search&meta= (follow the link then replace "search term" with what you are looking for)

Army.ca wiki pages  - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Main_Page


To summarize. Welcome to Army.ca, start reading.


----------



## Command-Sense-Act 105 (31 Jan 2008)

For those with medical questions, one more thing to read before you post.


----------



## Red-Water.06 (5 Feb 2008)

ds4000, if you haven't got your answer yet, I think I can help. I did some research, asking at Recruiting centre etc. at the end I found out that non-air crew man(it literally said non-air crewman) needs at least 0.10 eye sight uncorrected. I did some researching with visual acuity and how the scale works. Fractions and decimal end up with same number. For example you said your left eye had 20/60 the decimal place for that is 20 divided by 60. Now do that simple math.[Sounds like you won't have any trouble with visual acuity]

PT is based on your gender, age and looks like George Wallace already put direct links to the source.
I don't think there's anything wrong with having basic fitness that the Army requires. [20 push ups and 30 sit ups in a minute. 2.4km run within 11:30 minutes may cause some people trouble.]

The wait time, it depends.  I live in Mississauga/GTA region and yet I'm waiting for nearly a full year. For some magical reason I had a friend who applied for the same trade at the same time and he's right there finishing up his BMQ whiel I'm calling him an L.B. I hope you don't have to wait as long as I am and good luck. 

BTW no insult to your math skills but if you didn't bother to do the calculation for 20/60, it's 0.3 at least.


----------



## DS4000 (8 Feb 2008)

Thanks rubberduckie!!
I live in whitby so not too far from you and i hope i dont have the same trouble getting in as you have!  
Hope you get in soon though!! Best of luck


----------



## Red-Water.06 (17 Feb 2008)

PM me or update on this topic about your process. I hope i could see you during Spring or Summer BMQ


----------



## DS4000 (26 Feb 2008)

Ohhhhyeaaa got my job offer today, im being sworn in on the 5th and my course starts on the 10th. So looks like the eyesight was noooo problem at all!


----------



## zysr (4 Oct 2008)

Hi, I recently applied for a interview as part-time signal operator.
I checked the FAQ, and it did not answer my question.
I have a _very minor_ prism in my prescription (that i'm trying to get taken off as I see fine with my contacts that don't have a prism).  Will this be OK to meet the vision requirements?  

thanks


----------



## SupersonicMax (4 Oct 2008)

Why don't you go do your medical (which is free of charge) and find out then?


----------



## Niteshade (11 Oct 2008)

Here is some better advise.

Go to your family doctor/optometrist - and have him remove the prism from your prescription.

Then go apply at the CFRC.

If you have doubt about anything medically, remove the doubt through the correct channels, and then move forward.

Nites


----------



## JG13 (12 Oct 2009)

i have been debating joining for a while but have fairly bad eyesight. I was wondering if you are allowed to wear contacts if you are going for the infantry trade, since i cant stand wearing glasses. or is lasik eye surgery the way to go?
I havent been able to find any information on this.
thanks for your time


----------

